# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Savjet?!

## slavonika

Poštovanje,moja djevojčica se trenutno vozi u MC Tobi, trenutno ima 16 kg, oko 100 cm visoka znači treba nam uskoro nova as. Koju uzeti? Znam da je za grupu 2/3 premalena, znači uzeti 123? Na što moram obratiti pažnju prilikom odabira? Unaprijed hvala

----------


## zutaminuta

Imaš Rodinu grupu na fejsu za AS.

----------


## slavonika

Zahvaljujem na odgovoru ni nemam fb profil

----------


## lukab

Niste naveli koliko je dijete staro ali napominjem da bi do četvrte godine trebala biti vezana pojasevima od autosjedalice. To je sigurnosna preporuka.
U ovoj sjedalici se može voziti dok: težinom ne pređe 18kg (čini vam se da je blizu ali to se može rastegnuti i na godinu dana) i/ili pojasevi odu ispod razine ramena a ne mogu se više povisiti i/ili sredina uha pređe gornji rub sjedalice.
Ako imate neki od ovih uvjeta prerastanja onda tražite neku sjedalicu grupe 1/2/3 u kojoj će se još do 18,99kg voziti vezana pojasevima od autosjedalice. Isprobajte da vidite koja ima dovoljno visoke pojaseve da visinom izdrži još neko vrijeme.
Obavezno sjedalicu isprobati i u autu prije kupnje.

----------


## zutaminuta

Onda ovako. Najbolje je da as isprobate odmah u vozilu prije kupnje, da se da učvrstiti prema uputama, i kako je prošla na testovima sjedalica. Ovdje (scroll niže) ima brošura o autosjedalicama: http://www.roda.hr/udruga/dokumentac...no-izdavastvo/

Moje mišljenje je da bolje nove nego polovne, bolje malo skuplje nego one za 300-400 kn.

----------


## slavonika

Hvala na odgovoru. Zaboravila sam napisati curica ima uskoro 3 god,znam da je premala za grupu 2/3 i vezanje bez pojasa.

----------


## martinaP

Zasto mislis da joj je Tobi mala?

----------


## slavonika

Ne nije joj tobi mala nego će ju uskoro prerasti težinom. Tobi je do 18kg a ona ima 16 pa se informiran za dalje. Nisam od onih što žure sa djecom u veću i drugu sjedalicu, samo sam štreber i volim unaprijed znati sve opcije

----------


## Cathy

> Ne nije joj tobi mala nego će ju uskoro prerasti težinom. Tobi je do 18kg a ona ima 16 pa se informiran za dalje. Nisam od onih što žure sa djecom u veću i drugu sjedalicu, samo sam štreber i volim unaprijed znati sve opcije


Joj i ja sam štreber, i muku mučim što iza jajeta. A imamo godinu dana i 7,5 kg.

----------


## martinaP

Ako sad ima 3 god i 16 kg, dok prijedje 18 kg bit ce dovoljno stara za 2/3 (buster s naslonom).

----------


## Kaae

> Ne nije joj tobi mala nego će ju uskoro prerasti težinom. Tobi je do 18kg a ona ima 16 pa se informiran za dalje. Nisam od onih što žure sa djecom u veću i drugu sjedalicu, samo sam štreber i volim unaprijed znati sve opcije


Lako je moguce da ce djetetu trebati godina, godina i pol, da dodje sa 16 do 18 kila. Imas vjerojatno jos cijelu vjecnost.  :Smile:

----------


## slavonika

Vjerojatno da da ali sam se baš iznenadila kada sam vidjela koliko ima kg

----------


## zutaminuta

Vidi: http://www.poslovni.hr/hrvatska/hak-...ajbolje-334409

----------


## VeraM

Imam nekako slično pitanje. Mala od 3 mjeseca je dosta duga, sad ćemo na kontrolu pa ću znat točno koliko ima, ali nosi mi robicu 74 veličina. Znam da nije tolika, ali oko 65 cm sigurno jest. Za sad u jaje ok stane, ali bojim se da će dužinom prerast ovo cicho koje imamo od starije. Dakle, moje je pitanje jesu li sva jaja as jednako velika tj ima li ih za veću, dulju djecu? Ima li tko ovakvo iskustvo i kakp ste riješili problem.

----------


## martinaP

> Imam nekako slično pitanje. Mala od 3 mjeseca je dosta duga, sad ćemo na kontrolu pa ću znat točno koliko ima, ali nosi mi robicu 74 veličina. Znam da nije tolika, ali oko 65 cm sigurno jest. Za sad u jaje ok stane, ali bojim se da će dužinom prerast ovo cicho koje imamo od starije. Dakle, moje je pitanje jesu li sva jaja as jednako velika tj ima li ih za veću, dulju djecu? Ima li tko ovakvo iskustvo i kakp ste riješili problem.


Sa 7,5 mjeseci presli u GB vaya, jer je prerasla jaje po duljini. To je 0+/1 kategorija, 0-18 kg, i moze skroz do kraja u suprotnom smjeru. Ne mislim je jos okretati u smjer voznje, iako ima minimalne uvjete.

Barem do nekih 6 mj bi morala biti u jaju.

----------


## Jadranka

A jel ima umetak koji se moze maknuti? Nas drugi je bio bas velik i dugacak (vise od 99 percentila) pa je,cini mi se, svejedno do 6 mjeseci bio u jaje poziciji svoje sjedalice. Isto neka 0-18 kg. Jedino smo mozda taj umetak ranije izvadili. Doduse, on je sad s tri i dalje u toj sjedalici, jedino je okrenuta u smjeru voznje i uspravna - tako da je zaista dovoljno duga za bebu.

----------

